# Man pays red light ticket ... with $137 - each folded into an origami pig



## Tude (Aug 13, 2014)

and packaged in Duncan Donut boxes.
http://thefreethoughtproject.com/or...rotest-red-light-cameras/#Pi0ByTv5GtZOEoRu.99

In a fantastic display of attention to detail and dedication to pointing out the absurdity of red light cameras, blogger “Bacon Moose” pays a $137.00 ticket all in ones, each meticulously folded into an origami pig and placed into two dunkin donut boxes.

From ‘Bacon Moose’s’ imgur page, 

So I had to pay a ticket .. so could I just go in and pay? Hell no. I spent something like 6 hours making 137 origami pigs, put them in dunkin donuts boxes and paid in style.

























vid of the cops not wanting to accept them.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 13, 2014)

that brightened my morning.


----------



## creature (Aug 13, 2014)

that is fucking 100% fucking way right fucking on..


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Aug 14, 2014)

This is actually pretty old. I'm surprised it wasn't posted before.


----------

